# [SOLVED] Wolny internet

## calif

Witam,

rozwiązałem problem z polączeniem się z internetem iPlus w Gentoo.

Bardzo długa trwa czas wyświetlania strony, tzn. "określanie adresu serwera adres_strony.pl".

Dodatkowo przy emergowaniu czegokolwiek dlugo trwa resolving host.

Internet działa dobrze - np. sciąganie 330kb/s itp.

Co robić?

Pozdrawiam!

PS.

Czasem nawet nie wczytuje strony - wyskakuje błąd polączenia.

Pozdrawiam!Last edited by calif on Sun Jul 04, 2010 2:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsdudi

dnsy

iplusowe są ..ujowe zmień sobie na jakieś z mniejszym czasem odpowiedzi zacznij od googlowych i tepsy

----------

## calif

Może tak głupio zapytam - jak to zrobić?

Pozdrawiam serdecznie i z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------

## SlashBeast

wrzuc do /etc/resolv.conf:

```
nameserver 208.67.222.222

nameserver 208.67.220.220
```

----------

## calif

Działa wyśmienicie!

Dziękuję!

SOLVED

----------

## calif

Mógłby mi ktoś jeszcze podpowiedzieć, jak zrobić, aby te DNSy ustawiały się automatycznie przy starcie systemu/internetu?

Bo na razie muszę ręcznie dodawać przy każdym uruchomieniu.

----------

## canis_lupus

wrzuć to do /etc/resolv.conf.head

----------

## Pryka

albo odpowiednio edytować /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> albo odpowiednio edytować /etc/conf.d/net

 

Racja. Podpowiedź: nodns

----------

## calif

Ok, dziękuję, działa.  :Smile: 

SOLVED

----------

